# IT'S TIME TO ADD TO MY LOX STASH! Update STL's too! FINAL PICS POST #25!!



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2019)

Finally we are getting some cooler weather tomorrow morning, I thought it was going to be today, but it was 77 when I woke up this AM. Too warm to smoke lox. So I postponed the smoke until tomorrow when the morning temp will be 58. Perfect for lox. I have them drying in the fridge right now. I won't go thru all the steps I do for lox, but if your interested you can get them at: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/.
Here they are ready to dry out in the fridge until morning. I had to add an extra day to the cure time because of the weather, but the fish seem perfect. Nice & firm with good color. I'll probably put them on real early on the morning, and they won't take long to smoke. I had a bagel & lox for breakfast & saved the other half for lunch, since it was my last batch from last December. Just as good as when I took it off the smoker!
Here it is ready to get dried out until tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2019)

Will check back when They are in the smoker!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 15, 2019)

Im looking forward to seeing the end result!  This is one thing on my cold smoking list i must try soon.thanks for posting the link with the step by steps thats going to help me out when the time comes!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 15, 2019)

Go Al! I know it's going to turn out to be great lox due to the fact that I just followed your recipe about a week ago. I'll be doing it again in a few weeks, seems the wife likes a bagel with shmear and lox every other day. RAY


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2019)

Watching!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 15, 2019)

disco said:


> Watching!



x2


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm watching this. Gonna be good!


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2019)

Watching. I really want to try lox. Not the biggest fan of salmon but I think I would like it prepared as lox with capers.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2019)

Al
I really like your LOX.
One day i will learn to make it.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice!

Great minds thinking alike... and apparently have the same problems lol.
Mine is drying in the garage fridge waiting to be smoked tomorrow morning.  With the cold front that came through I got a jump on it so I could do my lox cold smoke as well here in TX.

I look forward to seeing your results and know my post will not be too far behind yours since I tried a few different things this time around :)


----------



## tropics (Nov 15, 2019)

I think I have one package left,going to have to look for some nice fillets.
I'm in for the finish
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks like a Great Start, Al !!
Is the Salmon run over now, down there?
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 15, 2019)

Waiting patiently for the checkpoint. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JCAP (Nov 15, 2019)

I’m following to see how this ends up. I have never had lox and I’m sure I’m missing out on something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Will check back when They are in the smoker!
> Al





sawhorseray said:


> Go Al! I know it's going to turn out to be great lox due to the fact that I just followed your recipe about a week ago. I'll be doing it again in a few weeks, seems the wife likes a bagel with shmear and lox every other day. RAY





disco said:


> Watching!





Smokin' in AZ said:


> x2





xray said:


> Watching. I really want to try lox. Not the biggest fan of salmon but I think I would like it prepared as lox with capers.





SFLsmkr1 said:


> Al
> I really like your LOX.
> One day i will learn to make it.





tallbm said:


> Nice!
> 
> Great minds thinking alike... and apparently have the same problems lol.
> Mine is drying in the garage fridge waiting to be smoked tomorrow morning.  With the cold front that came through I got a jump on it so I could do my lox cold smoke as well here in TX.
> ...





tropics said:


> I think I have one package left,going to have to look for some nice fillets.
> I'm in for the finish
> Richie





Bearcarver said:


> Looks like a Great Start, Al !!
> Is the Salmon run over now, down there?
> Like.
> 
> Bear





gmc2003 said:


> Waiting patiently for the checkpoint.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





JCAP said:


> I’m following to see how this ends up. I have never had lox and I’m sure I’m missing out on something.



They are in the Lang right now, should be done in a couple of hours.












Will update when they are out.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

Lox is done!






In it's container for an over night rest, then slicing tomorrow.







Looks & smells real good!!
Oh, by the way, since I had the Lang out I thought I would smoke a rack of STL's that have been in the freezer forever.
I just coated them with mustard & garlic salt & pepper.














Into the Lang she went!
Gonna run it a little hotter today, thinking 270-280 cause I'm kinda getting a late start!
Will update later.
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 16, 2019)

That salmon looks to be perfect Al, of course! Seems like you're in for a nice day, smokin' up some ribs, maybe have a beer or two, ball on TV. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks Ray!
Yea already had a couple of beers, and the Lang just settled in around 300, gonna just let it run there. Spritz the ribs every 30-45 minutes with apple cider vinegar & brown sugar.
Hopefully they will be done for a late lunch, early dinner!
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Looking good there Al!

And nice one for adding the ribs to the meat party....  

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks John!
Ribs have been in about an hour or so & taking on some nice color!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

Running it pretty hot, looks like about 325. Would like to get them done in around 4 hours. We'll see!







Keeping a close eye on it!
Al


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2019)

Well that lox it up, you are the master! Great looking salmon, Al. Big like. 

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

disco said:


> Well that lox it up, you are the master! Great looking salmon, Al. Big like.
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco. Ill update it when I slice it tomorrow morning. Also the ribs are looking better each time I check them!







Getting hungry!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

Ribs are done, actually overdone, but Judy likes them that way , so all is good!






Added a little sauce!







Will let them rest for about 10 minutes, then cut them up.
They look real good so far!
I hope they taste good!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2019)

Well I didn't get a chance to take any pics of them sliced up. Too many beers, but I took a shot of the leftovers this AM. 







And the lox is done too!







Here is a pile of lox!

The photo doesn't show it, but it is sliced so thin you can see thru it.







I ended up with 8 - 6 oz. bags, which should last me quite a while. I only eat it on special occasions. I can't even give it a taste test cause today is day one of prepping for a Colonoscopy. I get it done on  Tuesday & tomorrow is when I have to drink that awful stuff. Ironically I'm getting it done on Tues., my birthday, so when I get home I may just have to have some lox & a bagel!
Thanks for looking Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I didn't get a chance to take any pics of them sliced up. Too many beers, but I took a shot of the leftovers this AM.
> 
> View attachment 411808
> 
> ...


Al I could go for some of that a Bagel,Cream Cheese an capers Points
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 17, 2019)

It all looks good from here Al!

And good luck on Tuesday. Just had mine last month....hate those butt bombs. 

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2019)

Good Looking Stuff Right There, Al !!
You really know how to torture yourself making tasty stuff for when you can't eat!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2019)

It all looks very tasty!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words & the likes fellas. I did cheat a bit & have one little piece of the lox. Just couldn't resist.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

That lox looks terrific and so do the ribs Al. One note: No videos from Tuesday please!!!LOL

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks for the kind words & the likes fellas. I did cheat a bit & have one little piece of the lox. Just couldn't resist.
> Al




Oyyy---I'm Telling!!

Bear


----------



## jfsjazz (Nov 18, 2019)

Al,

Dumb question, but I assume it freezes well?

Good luck with your procedure!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 18, 2019)

Never had lox but it looks great! Will add it to my ever-growing list of things to try out one of these days. Ribs look great too!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks great Al. Gonna have to try it at least once. Price is just crazy here. Good luck on your exam.
I gave that little birthday present to myself a few years ago. Everyone thought I was crazy. Just another day...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That lox looks terrific and so do the ribs Al. One note: No videos from Tuesday please!!!LOL
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris, I promise no videos!
The best part is the anesthesia!
Al



Bearcarver said:


> Oyyy---I'm Telling!!
> 
> I know I shouldn't have, and it will probably screw up the whole test, but after yesterday & last night I don't think there is anything in there. Can't wait to get this thing over with. Having pancakes as soon as I get home!
> Al
> ...





jfsjazz said:


> Al,
> 
> Dumb question, but I assume it freezes well?
> 
> Good luck with your procedure!!



Yes it freezes very well. I put it in 6 oz bags & freeze it for a couple of hours without vacuum, this way when you vacuum it it stays pretty fluffy when it's thawed.
I've had it in the freezer for 1 year & it tastes just like you just sliced it.
Al



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Never had lox but it looks great! Will add it to my ever-growing list of things to try out one of these days. Ribs look great too!


You should definitely  give it a try, I could eat a whole fillet if I let myself!

Al


Winterrider said:


> Looks great Al. Gonna have to try it at least once. Price is just crazy here. Good luck on your exam.
> I gave that little birthday present to myself a few years ago. Everyone thought I was crazy. Just another day...



Thanks Man!
At my age you really don't celebrate your birthday too much, it is just another day!
Glad to be on the right side of the lawn!!
Al


----------

